# Any interest in a fly swap?



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know of a few other fly fishing sites that have done fly swaps with pretty good success. I was trying to see if we haveenoughinterest here to do one. Even if we have as few as 4 or 5 people I think it would be pretty good. If anyone is interested reply or PM me & we can start working on the details.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like fun.....im in.


----------



## floatfisher (Aug 27, 2009)

I am in too. Most of mine were tied for reds int he marsh.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in as long as it's not for a couple weeks... my buddy borrowed my vice and I won't get it back for a couple weeks...


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there anyone else interested in this? If we end up doing this I would like to have a few more than we have interested.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I am interested, but it'll be pretty difficultfor me to commit betweengoing to schoolfull-time and three part-time jobs. I'm also afraid that I might not be able to contribute a whole lot to the group.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

One more. Let me know when.


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

I would like to know a little more on the details of what a fly swap is,but If I can get free I would be in....Clif


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

You can count me in. Like Captain Clif, I'd be curious about the details but it sounds like fun.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had a few PMs asking about how a fly swap works.We set a limit of participants. Each person ties 1 fly for everyone participating. Mail them in a small flatrate box from the post office (shipping cost of $4.95) to me with an extra $4.95 to cover the return shipping of your flies you will be getting. Once I get everyones that is participating I will divide the flies & mail them back out to everyone. So that everyone involved gets 1 fly from each person. Example, if 10 people are in it you tie 10 & get 10 back.

So for about $10 you can end up with10, 15, or20 flies, depending on how many we can get to commit.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like a cool deal. I have never participated in one, but would be willing to give it a shot. Count me in. Let me know what I need to do from here and any other help that is needed.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

As of right now in addition to myselfwe have:

dblhlr

floatfisher

asago

fishfeeder

timeflies

captainclif sent a pm & said he was in

flyfisher

russian

We have 9 people so far. Do you think we should put it in the general discussion section to see if we can get a few more participants? I would like to have around 15, but we could still do it with what we already have & still be fine. Lest set a tentative start date of Oct 5 & give 2 weeks to complete the flies & mail them ot me by the 19th & I will split them up & send them back out to everyone that week.

Do these dates sound good for everyone?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

sounds good to me as well.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I sent a PM out to everyone interested, as soon as I hear back from everyone we can start this. :letsdrink


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I should have read this before I replied to your pm....I understand how it works now. Oct 5 is good for me, Im gonna get started.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

After sending out PM's I ended up with 4 or 5 of us interested when it came down to start tying. I'm ok with still doing it with that few in it, but I don't know how everyone else feels about it. If everyone still wants to go through with this let me know & we will start trying & get them back out to everyone, or we can just try at a later date & hopefully get some more people in it.


----------

